# Building a dedicated slabbing mill



## Kalai (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, I wanted to build a dedicated slabbing mill and I wanted to ask if you guys know of any plans for one or if you have any ideas fo making one, I have a big chainsaw bar (9 feet long) but I think it is to big to be used with a chain saw, even if you had a saw on both ends, I think this bar was made to be used in a mill set up, does anyone know of a company that makes bars like this one I have and the attachments to go with it, like a power head to run it and other stuff, if it was part of a mill, is there a company that sells the set up, I do not mind spending the $$, I have 3 bandsaw mills, I have a Hudson "Oscar 28", a Woodmizer LT-15 and a HD-40 so I wanted to get a dedicated slabing mill or make one with the bar I have.
I am good at welding, I have a home made lathe I made, it has a old jeep trans that I use to change the speeds, it is a big lathe, I can turn bowls up to 4 feet 8 inches in diameter so I figured I could make a rail and frame of some sort to use this bar as a slabbing mill. Any input, ideas or just comments are welcome and I live in Hawaii so if any of you want to come and help me your welcome to come and warm up  in sunny Hawaii, well we still have some snow on our tallest mountain, Mouna Kea so it does get a bit cold some nights, I think it is freezing when it gets to about 63 degrees over here 
Thanks and aloha.

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## BobL (Feb 2, 2011)

Love that bar.

I would look at the dedicated Lucas mill slabber.
[ Dedicated Slabbing Mill ] LUCAS MILL Portable Timber Sawmill
Their biggest has a 76" bar but you still might get some good design ideas


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 2, 2011)

There is the Peterson mill also. Peterson Portable Sawmills vs. Bandsaw Mills & Swingblade Mills

I'd like to see pictures of your build. I've been thinking about building one for a while now. The only thing stopping me is I'm lacking in some of the fabricating skills. 

These guys have bars on their site. They might be similar to the 9 foot one your talking about. L-M Equipment - Chain Saw Log Splitter


----------



## mtngun (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe it's just the photo but that bar doesn't look 9 feet compared to the van it is leaning against. Is the cab of the van 8' tall ?

Anyway, just curious, does it run 404 chain ?


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 2, 2011)

mtngun said:


> Maybe it's just the photo but that bar doesn't look 9 feet compared to the van it is leaning against. Is the cab of the van 8' tall ?
> 
> Anyway, just curious, does it run 404 chain ?



I was kinda thinking that too? But, that looks a lot like our old Ford F600, and if the bar is leaning on an angle, it could be 8 or 9 feet, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 2, 2011)

By the way, welcome to the site, I'd love to come help, Joe.


----------



## Kalai (Feb 2, 2011)

I everyone, thanks for the input so far. That is not a van, it is a F-600 and the bare is 9 feet, I can take another picture with me standing next to it if you want, or youre welcome to stop by 
Anymore input would be great too, thanks all, I hope your all as warm as you can be considering the weather, aloha.

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## cowboyvet (Feb 2, 2011)

look at the other recent thread on here with the two big 090's. Slap two of them or a couple 880's and let the chips fly.....you'll need to post a video of it though, of course. :clapn:


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Feb 2, 2011)

That aint no bar...I would think being from Hawaii you'd recognize a surfboard when you see one...
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bayard (Feb 2, 2011)

*peterson*

that peterson looks real nice, anyone here ever use one ? k


----------



## BlueRider (Feb 2, 2011)

I saw some pics once of an interesting mill being used to slab out a monster bubinga log. The mill was powered by a volkswagon engine hooked up to a 90* gearbox the motor and bar traveled on a carriage that ran on a large rectangular frame that was suspended from cables and lowered for each slab. it looked like it worked really well judging by the mountian of saw dust around it. I couodn't see what the supporting structure was but it was open on the sides. 40 hp should pull 9' of .404 with no problem.


----------



## the sizzle (Apr 4, 2011)

bayard said:


> that peterson looks real nice, anyone here ever use one ? k


 
I ran a peterson wpf 8" a few years back...loved that machine. Now I'm in the process of setting up a small milling operation, and getting the same machine, though with a 30 horse kohler rather than the 24 horse honda I'd used prior. Initially, I wanted to get the 10" unit, but I really had to budget my funds for support equipment. Maybe in a few years, if all goes well, I'll get the 10" wpf with maybe a diesel engine...already have a gaining interest in my little hometown,as well as customers, and I haven't felled one tree yet. I understand there are pros and cons to bandmills and swing mills, but for the amount of use i can get from a single blade kind of does it for me. Seriously, though, if you're looking to mill dimensional lumber right off the log, a swing blade is the way to go...that is, without having to handle the log too much.


----------

